# Using Light Thread



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Going to wrap a rod with white thread, to keep the blank from bleeding throught I am going to paint the blank where the thread will be. Is there a speciffic type of paint I should use? Or will any white spray paint work?
Thanks
Jeb


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

use a primer "KILZ"


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

I paint allmost all my blanks before wrapping and use custom car paint(DuPont,House of Kolors,PPG).Ive tried spray can paint like Dupli-Color but adhesion no where near a good quality automotive paint.The only spray can paint that I've used with excellent success was outboard motor spray paint.Bought from West Marine for about $15/can.I would probally try good quality white laquer since you're only going to use it for bleeding.
Post pics when you're done.


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

It helps to pack your threads extra tight on light colors.


----------

